# Another Security hole GHOST (CVE-2015-0235)



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Jan 28, 2015)

Well let get ready to patch some more systems people =D

http://www.zdnet.com/article/critical-linux-security-hole-found/

Stay tune for updates.


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Jan 28, 2015)

FYI most of the fixes are out.

CloudLinux 5 and 6 are already patched. RH distros 5, 6 and 7 as well. Just run yum update glibc and restart services or reboot. Most repos are already updated.

Cent6/cloudlinux is 2.12-1.149. Cent5 is 2.5-123 for update glibc


----------



## MannDude (Jan 28, 2015)

Debian mirrors should have the update.

2.13-38+deb7u7 is good to go. Determine your version by running:


ldd --version

Unsure for CentOS, I don't have any CentOS boxes.


----------



## souen (Jan 28, 2015)

CentOS 5/6 should be as Enterprisevpssolutions said.

CentOS 7: 2.17-55.el7_0.5
Fedora 20: 2.18-16.fc20


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 28, 2015)

*provider plug*:  MikroVPS sent out an email to all customers telling them to upgrade this morning...so far they're the only provider I use who has sent an email to alert customers.



> Debian mirrors should have the update.


Yep, all Debian versions have been updated (and a reminder...if you're still using Squeeze all security updates are being pushed through the LTS repo not the old security repo so --> https://wiki.debian.org/LTS/Using )


----------

